# Are these symptoms normal after a miscarriage?



## Angeltobe

Hi, on the 24th jan i had a miscarriage. I was 8-9 week's. ( bled for less than a day and cramps )
I had only found a week before i was pregnant. It was a huge shock and devastating time for me and my partner. We were TTC after but stopped last month.

Before i go on i had. No D&C, no scan and no blood test. As the day i started to bleed was the day i had my first appointment with the midwife. 

Its over 2 month's since i had that miscarriage and still haven't got a period. 
I know its normal for it to take time.

Since then i've had sharp shooting pains in my pelvis area, top of stomach and both sides, and bad cramping on and off for these past two month's with bleeding i expierenced whilst having the miscarriage and spotting brown/pink discharge. Headaches, tiredness and hot flushes.

I'm just worried about the pain but not sure if this is normal after a miscarriage? I did take a pregnancy test this morning just to rule it out and it was negative.

Any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## LittleBird

I think different women have different experience with MC. That being said, your symptoms don't sound like mine. The fact that you only bled for one day would maybe be something I'd check out if I were you. And it sounds like your bleeding during the past two months has been irregular too. I think I would try to talk to my dr. if things hadn't returned to normal after 2 mos. And there are lots of ways to try to figure out what your body is doing, if you're ovulating, etc. As far as pain and cramps, I think those can happen as your uterus is going back to its normal shape. But again, two months seems like a longer timeframe for that to happen.


----------



## dimplesmagee

So, I'm wondering if maybe you did not loose all the tissue. Do you experience cramping, and then bleed? The cramping would be your body trying to get rid of the tissue, if that's the case. All the other symptoms might be because your HCG levels are still high (b/c of the tissue remaining), so some of the pregnancy symptoms you are having is b/c your body still has HCG and tissue remaining. Sounds like it's time to make an appt. with your Dr.! Good luck!!! 
I know all of this makes it difficult to move on! I started MC naturally on January 22, had horrible cramping for 4 days. The fetus got stuck in my cervix...ended up with a D&C on the 26th of January. My HCG levels took 8 weeks to return back to normal...I felt really tired and unmotived for those 8 weeks. 

Hope your body will find peace and healing!


----------



## catcatcat

Not sure about your pains an cramps but my af took 8 wks to come back dr said stress was delaying me ovulating. Also had strange spasms in lower pelvis think it cause ligaments are loose due to pregnancy hormones. U shud go to dr just to put mind to rest. I bled for 10 days with a mc. Its a horrible time


----------

